# Union Force SL vs Rome 390 Boss



## Gyounes (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys i want to buy a new pair of bindings but i'm not too sure what i want yet. It's either the force SLs or the 390 bosses..

Im mostly a park rider but i tend to ride other trails when im bored. They're both sick park bindings but i figured i'd ask some experts because they're only $20 different in pricing. (both will be 2013 models)

They're gonna go on my arbor blacklist

Edit: They're replacing my Union Forces. I like the forces so that's why im thinking of upgrading to the SLs


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Gyounes said:


> Hey guys i want to buy a new pair of bindings but i'm not too sure what i want yet. It's either the force SLs or the 390 bosses..
> 
> Im mostly a park rider but i tend to ride other trails when im bored. They're both sick park bindings but i figured i'd ask some experts because they're only $20 different in pricing. (both will be 2013 models)
> 
> ...


We literally already have a Union SL vs Rome thread that I did. It's right above this thread. Check it out:thumbsup::

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/48726-union-vs-rome.html

Long story short, Rome wins over Union.


----------



## Gyounes (Dec 1, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> We literally already have a Union SL vs Rome thread that I did. It's right above this thread. Check it out:thumbsup::
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/48726-union-vs-rome.html
> 
> Long story short, Rome wins over Union.


Thanks for the reply brotha. I looked through your thread before. 390s are sick bindings but I love my forces. I just wanted to know if it's worth upgrading to the SLs or completely changing companies/bindings


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Gyounes said:


> Thanks for the reply brotha. I looked through your thread before. 390s are sick bindings but I love my forces. I just wanted to know if it's worth upgrading to the SLs or completely changing companies/bindings


From what I learned throughout the ordeal, and from seeing other Union comparison threads, that the 390 Bosses are more flexible than the SLs. I see the SLs being recommended a lot to freeriders because of the stiffness reliability in the pow. The Bosses are pretty flexible, so if you're wanting a more park oriented binding, maybe go with the Bosses. just my two cents


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

i have the 2013 blacklist with 2012 390 bosses and its a sick setup, i would go with the 390s just because of the comfort, they feel like nothing when you strap in compared to my union forces


----------



## Gyounes (Dec 1, 2011)

RightCoastShred said:


> i have the 2013 blacklist with 2012 390 bosses and its a sick setup, i would go with the 390s just because of the comfort, they feel like nothing when you strap in compared to my union forces


I was thinking of going the same route as you. Do you think the bosses do well all mountain?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> From what I learned throughout the ordeal, and from seeing other Union comparison threads, that the 390 Bosses are more flexible than the SLs. I see the SLs being recommended a lot to freeriders because of the stiffness reliability in the pow. The Bosses are pretty flexible, so if you're wanting a more park oriented binding, maybe go with the Bosses. just my two cents


From the Union Sales Manager, the SL is softer than the Force.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Gyounes said:


> I was thinking of going the same route as you. Do you think the bosses do well all mountain?


i haven't rode them yet but i believe theyll do just fine if your a park guy riding the occasional trail, they are stiffer than my forces and i could charge any trail on my forces, so theoretically they will be great


----------



## Gyounes (Dec 1, 2011)

RightCoastShred said:


> i haven't rode them yet but i believe theyll do just fine if your a park guy riding the occasional trail, they are stiffer than my forces and i could charge any trail on my forces, so theoretically they will be great


Sounds good.

All i gotta do now is sell my forum destroyer chillydog and my forces.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> From the Union Sales Manager, the SL is softer than the Force.


Oh yeah I forgot about that ordeal in the Flow thread lol.


----------

